# Reo Web Site Down



## Rob Fisher

I assume everyone else also can't get into the web site? http://www.reosmods.com/

They have been down all day... I keep going there to see if I should press the button on the shopping cart... but now I can't even browse the stock lines.


----------



## TylerD

Jip, looks like it's down @Rob Fisher . Can't get on to it.


----------



## Andre

Site is back on...


----------



## Silver

Rob, apparently it went down because someone was overloading the shopping cart system

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Site is back on...



Thanks @Matthee!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, apparently it went down because someone was overloading the shopping cart system



It wasn't me Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Rob just do it and get 2 one time.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Rob just do it and get 2 one time.



I think one should be enough for now.


----------



## RIEFY

dooooo eeeeet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> dooooo eeeeet



I did doooo eeettt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

well done rob. im excited for your part. what colour combo did you get?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> well done rob. im excited for your part. what colour combo did you get?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> I did doooo eeettt.


Awesome Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 2554


That is stunning! I was actually going to do some work on my Reo's this weekend, and this was what I was going for. Thanks for confirming this for me!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Congrats Robbo!!! Best decision to date IMHO.

@TylerD are you looking at repainting your reo's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

congrats @Rob Fisher


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> Congrats Robbo!!! Best decision to date IMHO.
> 
> @TylerD are you looking at repainting your reo's?


Yep, maybe. Maybe get some Rust-o-leum spay. Don't know yet. I am really on the fence. Which way to go.....
Might spray them just for protection. Maybe I will just buff the crap out of them. As you can see in my answer here, I am very confused.


----------



## vaalboy

TylerD said:


> Yep, maybe. Maybe get some Rust-o-leum spay. Don't know yet. I am really on the fence. Which way to go.....
> Might spray them just for protection. Maybe I will just buff the crap out of them. As you can see in my answer here, I am very confused.



Well I look forward to seeing the result of whatever you choose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

tyler I was going to polish mine but then its prone to finger printa and scratches. sent you deyails of a place that does coatings

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> tyler I was going to polish mine but then its prone to finger printa and scratches. sent you deyails of a place that does coatings
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thanks CVS, I got it!


----------



## RIEFY

im considering doing mine. just need to get a quote 1st and see how I want it done

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy

Is vinyl wrapping not a better option?


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im considering doing mine. just need to get a quote 1st and see how I want it done
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Let me know what the quote looks like? Just a ballpark figure or something.


----------



## RIEFY

will do

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

vaalboy said:


> Is vinyl wrapping not a better option?


If I go this route I will do something unique like the wood trim you get in exotic cars. vinyl wrapping is good but I want something permanent

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> will do
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Cool stuff!


----------



## devdev

I also have a little dirty secret regarding credit card abuse last night, and a certain reosmods.com website

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> I also have a little dirty secret regarding credit card abuse last night, and a certain reosmods.com website


One of these days we can cal the forum Reoville SA. 
What's the colours you ordered @devdev ?


----------



## RIEFY

congrats dev. spill the colour details

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Wow, @Rob Fisher - that is marvellous!!!
Stunning colour combination
Wishing you all the best with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Congrats @devdev - I have noticed you have been itching for a while!!


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Wow, @Rob Fisher - that is marvellous!!!
> Stunning colour combination
> Wishing you all the best with it!


@Silver, if you weren't working so hard, you would have had one already!


----------



## Silver

Lol, @TylerD, i have plenty time 
Am in no rush

I am scared that if I get the REO now, then its the end of the road as @Matthee has said many times...

Im still enjoying the journey  

Wink


----------



## johan

The road will never end! the RHINO is coming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Yes, itching is an under statement - have wanted one of these so badly for a while now.

I went with the classic: black with black:






Don't need any fancy colours on this puppy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Yes, itching is an under statement - have wanted one of these so badly for a while now.
> 
> I went with the classic: black with black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need any fancy colours on this puppy


I like it a whole lot @devdev ! You guys are making me so jealous of these colors! I am a black kind of guy!


----------



## devdev

Chicks always go on about needing a sexy little black number in their wardrobe.

This is similar - soon I will have a sexy little black number in my vape kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Have a look at the Plasti Dip matt black spray - very durable and doesn't show underlying scratches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Peeps, please stop with these. Just makes me want to go out and buy another Reo. And I have just sold one.

Congrats @Rob Fisher and @devdev. Love the texture of that black wrinkle. Don't think that picture does it justice - think it is much blacker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Congrats @Rob Fisher and @devdev. Love the texture of that black wrinkle. Don't think that picture does it justice - think it is much blacker.



I'm pretty excited it has to be said... @Matthee how long does US Mail normally take from REO?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

About 9 days from shipping. Have you receive shipping notice yet? He usually is very quick with that.


----------



## Gizmo

@Rob Fisher USPS is very effective usually 5-7 days


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> About 9 days from shipping. Have you receive shipping notice yet? He usually is very quick with that.



Yip he was jacked! Got that literally within a couple of hours of pulling the trigger! 9 days... sweet I can live with that! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> @Rob Fisher USPS is very effective usually 5-7 days



Kewl! I prefer your estimation Gizmo!


----------



## devdev

I got shipping notification as well 

Are we talking express or regular shipping here?


----------



## Andre

Well, if it the $48 jobbie, it is priority, signature required, and quite fast.


----------



## devdev

How fast is fast, and this figure of 7-9 days, is that normal shipping or priority?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Well, if it the $48 jobbie, it is priority, signature required, and quite fast.



Yebo that's the one!


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> How fast is fast, and this figure of 7-9 days, is that normal shipping or priority?


That is for priority, but I, unfortunately, cannot guarantee it. Also could be delayed if Customs asks for documentation.


----------



## devdev

No problem - there's no rush really - Except for the JHB vape meet 

Ok, well SAPO(oh) have 8 days to really botch this up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> No problem - there's no rush really - Except for the JHB vape meet
> 
> Ok, well SAPO(oh) have 8 days to really botch this up.


If you are waiting for a Reo it always feels like a year! Hang in there guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Must say the black anodized is awesome as well. He only recently started anodizing again.


----------



## devdev

Only 9 minutes have passed since I posted. Feels like a lifetime already

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

I only waited 1 day and I were almost dead of anticipation!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Rather late than never they say, may I congratulate Rob Fisher and devdev on their excellent choice of vaping gear and purchases!

Now for the terrible wait, but in a weeks time it will all be okay 

Just a quick recap of my experience, I ordered mine on a Monday and it was delivered to my house the following Tuesday. So on the 8th day. Thats not bad at all! Customs form was marked as a "metal reo body" and the value as $18, which meant I only had to pay in about R67 for VAT and admin fees. Rob's obviously sent a couple packages overseas in his time. 

So hang in there! 

Recommended is to register your email on the USPS tracking site somewhere there on the right hand side. It is pretty damn accurate and keeps you updated all the way, even when package is in SA. Even sent me 1 the following day to confirm package was delivered to recipient. 


Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Rather late than never they say, may I congratulate Rob Fisher and devdev on their excellent choice of vaping gear and purchases!
> 
> Now for the terrible wait, but in a weeks time it will all be okay
> 
> Just a quick recap of my experience, I ordered mine on a Monday and it was delivered to my house the following Tuesday. So on the 8th day. Thats not bad at all! Customs form was marked as a "metal reo body" and the value as $18, which meant I only had to pay in about R67 for VAT and admin fees. Rob's obviously sent a couple packages overseas in his time.
> 
> So hang in there!
> 
> Recommended is to register your email on the USPS tracking site somewhere there on the right hand side. It is pretty damn accurate and keeps you updated all the way, even when package is in SA. Even sent me 1 the following day to confirm package was delivered to recipient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Have you given us your impressions and experience with the Reo/RM2 after now having spent some time with the Reo? Was just wondering if I missed that.


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Matthee said:


> Have you given us your impressions and experience with the Reo/RM2 after now having spent some time with the Reo? Was just wondering if I missed that.



I am guilty in the fact that I havent yet done so @Matthee, you haven't missed it. It's been VERY easy, and maybe to help future others, I should just put a little something on paper. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Vapey McJuicy said:


> I am guilty in the fact that I havent yet done so @Matthee, you haven't missed it. It's been VERY easy, and maybe to help future others, I should just put a little something on paper.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


That would be awesome, thank you, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapey McJuicy said:


> I am guilty in the fact that I havent yet done so @Matthee, you haven't missed it.



Ooooo this could be a fine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo this could be a fine!



Can I arrange to pay the fines off in installments please?? I need to buy more batteries, juice and another Reo, and a Rhino and spools of wire and a couple of sheep for wicking purposes!! 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Matthee said:


> That would be awesome, thank you, Sir.



A Vapey's Reo review will follow soon, Mr. Reomaster Sir!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Can I arrange to pay the fines off in installments please?? I need to buy more batteries, juice and another Reo, and a Rhino and spools of wire and a couple of sheep for wicking purposes!!



Sure... however the fines are not that high and an Elephant will suffice for the crime of buying new stuff... having it delivered and not doing a review and sharing the experience with your mates!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure... however the fines are not that high and an Elephant will suffice for the crime of buying new stuff... having it delivered and not doing a review and sharing the experience with your mates!
> View attachment 2580


Methinks we must officially make @Rob Fisher the forum's FINESMASTER? All fines may be paid to the account which helps in keeping this forum running? But paying is not compulsory to keep it in the great spirit of this forum?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure... however the fines are not that high and an Elephant will suffice for the crime of buying new stuff... having it delivered and not doing a review and sharing the experience with your mates!
> View attachment 2580



I will gladly pay a couple of elephants to stay out of the cold dundroms of the outcast vaper's corner Your Honour... May I say that I was merely withholding information, to protect my friends and their wallets, from themselves!! 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I second that motion @Mathee
I.e. for @Rob Fisher to be the FINEMASTER


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Matthee said:


> Methinks we must officially make @Rob Fisher the forum's FINESMASTER? All fines may be paid to the account which helps in keeping this forum running? But paying is not compulsory to keep it in the great spirit of this forum?



Great this idea is! The Funky Finesmaster Rob Fisher  

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapey McJuicy said:


> I will gladly pay a couple of elephants to stay out of the cold dundroms of the outcast vaper's corner Your Honour... May I say that I was merely withholding information, to protect my friends and their wallets, from themselves!!



Withholding information like that is a rather serious offence and then trying to cover up the dastardly deed by saying you are trying to protect your friends doesn't quite cut it in the ecigssa Vapers Court I'm afraid. 

You are hereby sentenced to one whole Elephant! You can do an elephant transfer via direct deposit or pay at the next Vape Meeting or donate $1.98 via the donate system at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Ok, will set it up tomorrow after consultation with Rob et al.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Just remember the sweetest fine is when the fine master gets fined!


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Just remember the sweetest fine is when the fine master gets fined!



Ya Ya... and that's a good start Markus... I have made a note that the first posting was an ugly posting about the newly appointed fine master. This does not bode well. 

You fishing this weekend?


----------



## vaalboy

Hehehehehe, not to worry my fine for the fine master list is growing as well........

Nope no fishing for me. HRH has me handcuffed to a tin of paint - it's bathroom ceilings for me this weekend


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Nope no fishing for me. HRH has me handcuffed to a tin of paint - it's bathroom ceilings for me this weekend



OMG! Bummer! Sorry about that Markus!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

vaalboy said:


> Hehehehehe, not to worry my fine for the fine master list is growing as well........
> 
> Nope no fishing for me. HRH has me handcuffed to a tin of paint - it's bathroom ceilings for me this weekend


Tip of the day: wash ceiling with jik first then add mould killer additive from any good hardware store to the paint to keep the black spots away.

now back to the topic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

My Reo lies over the ocean
My Reo lies over the sea
My Reo lies over the ocean
Oh, bring back my Reo to me...

Bring back, bring back
Bring back my Reo to me, to me
Bring back, bring back
Bring back my Reo to me

Last night as I lay on my pillow
Last night as I lay on my bed
Last night as I lay on my pillow
I dreamt that my Reo was there

Oh blow the winds o'er the ocean
And blow the winds o'er the sea
Oh blow the winds o'er the ocean
And bring back my Reo to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> My Reo lies over the ocean
> My Reo lies over the sea
> My Reo lies over the ocean
> Oh, bring back my Reo to me...
> 
> Bring back, bring back
> Bring back my Reo to me, to me
> Bring back, bring back
> Bring back my Reo to me
> 
> Last night as I lay on my pillow
> Last night as I lay on my bed
> Last night as I lay on my pillow
> I dreamt that my Reo was there
> 
> Oh blow the winds o'er the ocean
> And blow the winds o'er the sea
> Oh blow the winds o'er the ocean
> And bring back my Reo to me


You are not getting bored waiting for your Reo, that is for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> My Reo lies over the ocean
> My Reo lies over the sea
> My Reo lies over the ocean
> Oh, bring back my Reo to me...
> 
> Bring back, bring back
> Bring back my Reo to me, to me
> Bring back, bring back
> Bring back my Reo to me
> 
> Last night as I lay on my pillow
> Last night as I lay on my bed
> Last night as I lay on my pillow
> I dreamt that my Reo was there
> 
> Oh blow the winds o'er the ocean
> And blow the winds o'er the sea
> Oh blow the winds o'er the ocean
> And bring back my Reo to me



@devdev seems your Reo is in transit:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo

Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

OMG That's brilliant @johanct ! The thought of that makes me soooooo happy


----------

